# ARE YOU KIDDING ME



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

a little too many fish?

a lot of you have probably seen this before, but for those who haven't: prepare your self


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats a sh*t load of fish in that tank!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sheesh, looks like they cant even move in there! Gotta love the jardinis!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks cramped as hell, but at least the doodes happy he doesnt have to be in the tank.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn I want his tiger dat's


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

looks just about right to me


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

20 gals per fish rule hes close


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

unbelievable


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

> 20 gals per fish rule hes close


I don't think that applies to two foot fish :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I saw that pic a month or 2 ago on Pfish. Topspicynoodle also had a pic of an overcrowded tanks with at least 2 arapaima in there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i wondre what filter system he runs on that mofo


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

lol...well if one of the fish went missing I think it would go unnoticed!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think the only way you could do this (and the only way I would do this) is to have a sump/wet dry that has 2-3 times as much water as the tank. Otherwise there's no way to keep up with that bioload. Hiding a huge filtration system could make for such an impressive display (note the fish look healthy).


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow!!

That looks like it's a display case and not a home aquarium.....he probably let them into their respective tanks the next day


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

thats super crowded but i gotta admit...those fish look very healthy....im sure he does take care of them well...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i wonder how much he spends on fish food every month... cant be very cheap...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Vampor said:


> i wonder how much he spends on fish food every month... cant be very cheap...


 I figure he stops by the local pound every week or so and picks up about half their stray cats and dogs, brings em home, chops em up and throws em in


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

that dude need to be slapped for putting that many fish in there...........i've seen worst though.............like a AAA chili red arrowana foot and a half..........in a 30 gallon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it does look sweet though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey peter are you toospiceynoodle?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nm


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Imagine if a little kid spooked some of the fish and rammed against the walls and shattered.....


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

That looks as crowded as the fishtanks (holding pen for their live fresh fish) they have at the local oriental market.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i even saw a couple of serrasalmines in there.


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

wowowowowowow


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

If im not mistaken there are a couple stingrays in there. IMO the picture is a fraud. Hardy fish....MAYBE. Stingrays.....NO F%#&IN WAY.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wheres the rays? i dont see any. i guess i'ts not a problem for them over tehre. i mean they are all overcrowded anyways...:laugh:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Woah


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

it looks like some1 added more fish into the backgrounds


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

The rays are visable in the left corner of the first pic. This i a FRAUD!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The mind sees what it wants to see, and hears what it wants to hear

so do us a favor and kindly shut up


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> The mind sees what it wants to see, and hears what it wants to hear
> 
> so do us a favor and kindly shut up


 rofl that was some funny sh*t.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

OOOH crazyclown is quite a witty little boy isnt he. OPEN YOUR f*cking EYES YOU LITTLE HAIRLESS PECKER HOLDIN BASTARD THERE ARE 2 RAYS IN THE PICTURE!!!!!! Now gently place your lips back on your mamas titty.....................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Play nice.
Picture fraud is a possibility for sure. Lower left corner is a fly river turtle, but I think there's a ray to the right in that same pic. The other possibility is that these fish were set up like this temporarily for show (it is quite a show).


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks to me like it was pieced together.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah I was thinking it was a show



> OOOH crazyclown is quite a witty little boy isnt he. OPEN YOUR f*cking EYES YOU LITTLE HAIRLESS PECKER HOLDIN BASTARD THERE ARE 2 RAYS IN THE PICTURE!!!!!! Now gently place your lips back on your mamas titty.....................


what are you talkin about?? I got plenty of hair on my c*ck! lol

dude I gave up breast feeding 13 years and some odd months ago....now I just use my bottle :laugh:

sorry bout the sarcasm I didn't think youd get so offended by it, damn you got some sand in your vagina??

oh and for the bastard part....I still got my daddy he never left my family.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Alright Crazy ill lay down my guns as soon as im done shavin your moms back!

Now thats sarcasm!!


----------



## mike weslowski (Dec 5, 2003)

Damn, even crazyklown89 has got to admit the shavin his moms back thing was fu*^%ng funny!!!!!


----------



## mike weslowski (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, that picture is a fake for sure.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Alright my guns are down. No realy for real this time..........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

as acestro said, play nice.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

f*ck man I didnt bring family into this sh*t

whatever f*ck it I dont care anymore.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> f*ck man I didnt bring family into this sh*t
> 
> whatever f*ck it I dont care anymore.


 affirmative.

closed this. please stop this disrespect or banning and warning will be issued


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

TANK - please cease using your second name mike weslowski


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AHAHHAHAHA!!!!!

he had two sns to back himself up?! HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

anyhow..... is there any other info on this pic (I've seen it before but don't know the history)?


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

I don't see how the rays can survive in that, mine didn't even make it by himself.


----------

